# Unconnected Bath Exhaust Fans



## icsbill (Nov 3, 2009)

Well Im half way through a bath remodel and the electrician is relocating outlets, putting in can lights and a new Panasonic exhaust fan. Then he calls me and says it all hooked up. Great! But tells me the bath exhaust fans are just blowing in to the attic with flexible ducting. Anyone ever hear of this? Or was this plain laziness by the builder. House is 6 years old newer subdivision done by Town and Country Homes


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Very old & common "trick" usually seen in tracts specs.:furious:
The other improved version is they will duct it to a roof vent, maybe.:w00t:


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

Have heard of it and have seen it. I'd say the builder didn't give a ****. It will cause so many problems for the homeowners, not to mention potentially cause health issues.

Southern Yankee


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

completely wrong. vent out wall if possible, shortest run possible.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

It is pretty common. Inspectors seem to overlook this as well as other things. Most homes that I've seen around Conn. Have the fan exhausted like this. Some have ridge vents, some not....

The best way is to vent through the siding, if not the roof.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Nothing like taking down an exhaust fan and the whole hos comes with it :laughing:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Ics, I can't see your specialty from my phone. What is it, and what's you're location?
Would help us in answering your question.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Nothing like taking down an exhaust fan and the whole hos comes with it :laughing:


You been drinking again?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

William James said:


> You been drinking again?


:lol: it was a long day........ on my third beer arty:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Bud Light 10oz..... they stay cold longer and you can drink them faster :laughing:


----------



## icsbill (Nov 3, 2009)

Specialty is general remodeling, been doing mostly tile work lately. Im from the Plainfield/Joliet area outside of Chicago.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

William James said:


> You been drinking again?


You mean still??? :shifty:

Minimum would be to use insulated flex duct. Hard piping is preferred. Should vent through wall or roof. Dumping in soffit by a vent isn't the way to go. Look for mold in insulation where old vent was dumping.

Manufacturer of fan will have requirements on venting. Usually a restriction on elbows and length.


----------



## icsbill (Nov 3, 2009)

I think Miller Lite with the Vortex bottle neck goes down pretty fast aas well


----------



## icsbill (Nov 3, 2009)

I know the hard pipe is the best way to go, both fans in the bathroom are dumping into the attic. Time for additional funds. DO you know where to get local codes on this.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

icsbill said:


> I know the hard pipe is the best way to go, both fans in the bathroom are dumping into the attic. Time for additional funds. DO you know where to get local codes on this.


There isn't a local code obviously. That's how a majority of the vents are plumbed around here.

It's up to you to follow the new instructions from Panasonic.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sometimes the code book doesn't deal adequately with a situation. We as professionals must step up & just do what is right.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

griz said:


> Sometimes the code book doesn't deal adequately with a situation. We as professionals must step up & just do what is right.


:thumbsup:
He's a mod now too!
:thumbsup:
:whistling
Seriously, as a "professional" I don't know all the codes, but I know what's "right". 
In most cases! :whistling
And in most cases it lines up with codes... 

In this case, venting through a properly vented soffit & roof vent "could" work. But ideally you want to have it vented outside to prevent potential problems. Done!


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Bud Light 10oz..... they stay cold longer and you can drink them faster :laughing:


It's in the past. Get over them bastards!
Lol


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

William James said:


> It's in the past. Get over them bastards!
> Lol


:lol: :lol: I don't drink very often anymore... just sip on a few here and there. You shoulda seen how much I drank when I worked at that place, smh


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

icsbill said:


> I know the hard pipe is the best way to go, both fans in the bathroom are dumping into the attic. Time for additional funds. DO you know where to get local codes on this.


They're that way on every-other house around here, new or old. 

Next time assume it isn't connected and spare the HO a change order.


----------

